# Here's what I don't get....



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Every night on our local CBS fake news affiliate they give the current Minnesota statistics for Covid-19. They go something like this: (made up numbers but they are close)

Confirmed cases: 12,000
Recovered: 2,000
Deaths: 1,000

Here's what I don't get. According to the statistics above, there are 9,000 people who were infected with Covid-19 who are not accounted for in the statistics. Are these people who have not recovered from the infection, in a coma, on a ventilator, permanently damaged/handicapped by C-19, or ??? What is their status?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Not recovered until reported that they died or recovered.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Not recovered until reported that they died or recovered.



That is not accurate.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

Recovered is tested negative more than once IIRC: Most people don't want to waste money and finite resources after they have won the fight back to being healthy, and are so @^$% busy in life picking up the pieces and helping friends and family the idea of venturing wherever to get swabbed just doesn't happen. 

So - low recovery numbers, it'd be borderline hypochondriac to demand retesting every other minute, hour, day to get the paper confirmation IF is isn't required by employer or other agency...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

One reason could be many of those that test positive are sheltering in place or home bound (hopefully).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Every night on our local CBS fake news affiliate they give the current Minnesota statistics for Covid-19. They go something like this: (made up numbers but they are close)
> 
> Confirmed cases: 12,000
> Recovered: 2,000
> ...


As stated, those are your current active cases. When somebody 'important' starts looking toward returning to a more normal life, the focus first shifts to lower numbers of cases, using a special formula. The area will show a certain number of active cases and any hotspots will be a separate number. 

Following that, reports of new infections is harder to find but you get plenty of reports on recovered cases. I believe this is going to achieve poor long term results in my area. The day the media started caught wind of our multi stage opening, people seemed to have heard, 'virus beaten, we won.' 

Masks and gloves are gone, golf courses are packed, Walmart parking lot looks like Black Friday, bars and restaurants, private campgrounds, daycares, are starting to open but we must remember that the world is a very dangerous place for children so playgrounds, skateboard parks, splash parks, indoor rinks and pools remain closed.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It means that 9,000 ain't sick.... look here 
Confirmed cases are just the positive test, most don't require care.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have wondered the same thing. But, looking at U.S. data, if you go back 4 weeks to 4/13, there were about 600,000 cases. Of those, and other new cases, about 300,000 have recovered and 100,000 died. That leaves a minimum of 200,000 not accounted for, which I would assume are still in recovery. Of the 100,000 deaths, some are from new cases. The recovery time is 2 to 6 weeks, so there is a delay on reporting one way or the other. Of course this does not account for asymptomatic covid 19 cases that are not reported at all. 







.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

po boy said:


> It means that 9,000 ain't sick.... look here
> Confirmed cases are just the positive test, most don't require care.


Wow, the # of people recovered shown in your link is sure different then the one they show by our fake news program. Thanks.

Of course, your link still shows something like 4,000 have not recovered.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

CF - question for you - if you think the new program is fake - why are you watching it?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> CF - question for you - if you think the new program is fake - why are you watching it?


He likes the commercials.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> CF - question for you - if you think the new program is fake - why are you watching it?


Because it is good to know what propaganda the other side is spewing to the sheeple.

It's kinda like "Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer."


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Cbs...is a good source of news...While faux (fox) news carries an agenda..It may have facts and it may not...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

RobertDane said:


> Cbs...is a good source of news...While faux (fox) news carries an agenda..It may have facts and it may not...


CBS, the folks that use hospital video from Italy and claimed it was in NY. I believe the same folks that used a Kentucky Gun Range video and claimed it was Kurds being killed because of Severe TDS.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I asked the same question when it was supposedly still confined to China and got blasted for just asking. I'm glad CF was given some good info without all the nasty gibberish.

Covid has a really long recovery time. Some people who have been weeks since first showing symptoms may still test positive. And some people have spent weeks in the hospital before being recovered enough to go home. And most important, not all recoveries are tracked by the CDC.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

It's just like Northern Michigan during gun season: 500,000 people head north--that's 300,000 men and 200,000 prostitutes--which leaves 100,000 in the woods shooting at each other all the time.....

\geo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Less than 50 miles from my residence in Jackson County, Texas, there are large plants/factories owned by Chinese companies. Their corporate folks visited fairly regularly, the most relevant visit in November. Yes, just this last November.

One of my husband’s friends works there, and he was a guide on the factory tour for the visitors.

Within about a week, he became very ill. His wife was ill. Their parents were ill.

He was just tested for antibodies. Yes. He had it in NOVEMBER.

(I have no further information)


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

geo in mi said:


> It's just like Northern Michigan during gun season: 500,000 people head north--that's 300,000 men and 200,000 prostitutes--which leaves 100,000 in the woods shooting at each other all the time.....
> 
> \geo


Is that 600,000? Or are some un accounted for?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

wkndwrnch said:


> Is that 600,000? Or are some un accounted for?


500,000
100,000 of those are lonely hunters


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

NC isn't reporting the numbers of those "recovered" at all.
Some states report the number of tests done, even if one patient has multiple tests.

The numbers have become meaningless due to manipulation and no set standards for reporting.
Many deaths are being attributed to "COVID" even if there was really another cause.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

RobertDane said:


> Cbs...is a good source of news...While faux (fox) news carries an agenda..It may have facts and it may not...



No, no no,....I am moving to Kansas to escape that very way of thinking...……...

All of them have limited facts...………..all of them push a agenda......it takes common sense to separate the chaff.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Lots of chaff in Kansas


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

geo in mi said:


> It's just like Northern Michigan during gun season: 500,000 people head north--that's 300,000 men and 200,000 prostitutes--which leaves 100,000 in the woods shooting at each other all the time.....
> 
> \geo


I just assumed they were listed as essential workers in D.C., but does Michigan classify prostitutes that way too?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

po boy said:


> 500,000
> 100,000 of those are lonely hunters


Named heart?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...l-content-dies-officials-call-covid-19-death/

Man With Staggering .55 Blood-Alcohol Content Dies; Officials Call It A COVID-19 Death

_By Eric A. Blair Published May 14, 2020 at 10:49am_

"A big-time drinker in Montezuma County, Colorado, recently got so drunk they died.

The person’s blood-alcohol content (BAC) was 0.55 — not 0.05, but .55, which is nearly seven times the legal driving limit of 0.08 in Colorado.
A BAC of 0.3 is considered lethal.
So, open and shut case, right? Wrong.
The state claims the person died of coronavirus, not alcohol poisoning.

“County Coroner George Deavers said the person tested positive for COVID-19, but an investigation by him and the pathologist determined the cause of death was ethanol toxicity,” The Durango Herald wrote. “‘COVID was not listed on the death certificate as the cause of death. I disagree with the state for listing it as a COVID death, and will be discussing it with them this week,'” Deavers said.

“Deavers said non-natural fatal events, such an accident or an overdose, take precedence as the cause of death over natural events such as COVID-19. He did not provide the name of the deceased person who tested positive for COVID-19,” The Herald wrote.

“The person who died did not die from COVID-19, but they did test positive for the virus,” said county public information officer Vicki Shaffer. “The state is reporting that death as a COVID death, but our health department wanted to let people know that even though the person did have the virus, they did not die from it.”

The suspect ruling follows another in Ventura, Calif., in which *a 37-year-old man who died from an overdose of fentanyl was listed as a COVID-19-related death*."


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I watch the same channel as CF. I have watched the network and the local news talking heads take things out of context, report partial truths, and spin things to support the left agenda. The local channel has a news segment called "Reality Check". It should be called "Editorial Page". Almost every segment seeks to call Trump a liar or push the left's agenda. I was talking to my local senator, republican Paul Gazelka, who is also majority leader, and he said he has tried to get interviewed by the host and gets turned down every time. 

I watch Fox news for my main news. It is far more balanced although it leans right.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lots and lots of guesses. Much we don't know. 
With less than 3% of the population tested for active Covid, 80 to 90% testing negative, who knows? Those tested are mostly those likely to be exposed, so what is the rate? No one knows. Two confined groups, prisoners and Sailors, found 60 to 80% tested positive for the Covid 19 antibodies, yet had no symptoms. Most get over it in two weeks. A few shed virus for longer time. 
If you are 70 or older get back home and don't come out. If you are younger, get back to work.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think "The Gateway Pundit" is satire like "The Onion".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think "The Gateway Pundit" is satire like "The Onion".


lit links back to an article from the Durango Herald which appears to be a reputable paper that interviewed the coroner.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think "The Gateway Pundit" is satire like "The Onion".


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

In our state, our governor is cooking the books in order to keep draconian lock down orders in place to cripple the economy as much as possible before November. They are testing people, at first not very much, but now they have ramped up testing. When the actual number of new cases started dropping, they started "counting differently". They would get a positive test, and then test the same person again, and sometimes twice, and then they would count "positive tests" instead of new cases. It made for a bigger number. Nobody is really locked down, they have all been hanging out at Lowes, between day drinking, but it has killed a lot of small businesses. So it achieved economy destruction without really doing anything for disease prevention. When he really wanted to ramp up numbers, he started testing prisons, which should have been easy places to control the spread of disease, but due to failed leadership and deplorable conditions, the disease is rampant there. Now he is adding antibody testing to the "positive test" numbers, which could be from someone who had the disease and got over it last December. I'll be glad when the election is over so we can stop all of this disease nonsense.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

What state BB ?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Virginia?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> Virginia?


It is really just one big joke. He rules Richmond, the DC suburbs and parts of the Tidewater. Every where else just ignores him and his illegal edicts. The first week some local manufacturer's shutdown....they opened back up and have been running ever since. Want a haircut...just call ahead of time. Need a dental visit....just call ahead of time. He is making imaginary orders to imaginary LEO in his own delusional world.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think "The Gateway Pundit" is satire like "The Onion".


I expect you agree with the Onion more so than TGP


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

At least they give you "recovered" numbers. 

Here in Pennsylvania - they give us the confirmed case numbers, and the number of deaths. Our Governor and Secretary of Health don't track recovered numbers. I think our Governor and media prefer it that way - as it makes things look worse than what they actually are.

For instance, in our county - we have a whopping 7 cases of confirmed Covid 19. The first one was confirmed the 2nd week of March. The last 3 cases were reported May 1 - 13th.

Since it usually takes 2 weeks to recover - this would mean that out of the 7 confirmed cases, we only have two cases are still positive. But telling how many recovered cases there are doesn't sell newspapers or make the local news headlines stand out. It's a much better headline when the newspaper or news can state "We have another confirmed case." Of course, since we don't track the recovered cases - the positive cases continue to increase. (And by the way, out of the 7 confirmed cases, we have not had any deaths.)


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

It seems that in Canada once you've tested positive they follow up with you, at least several provinces including mine have up to date recovered numbers higher than the actual current infections. Brings a bit of positive to the news...


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Their are huge barriers blocking the Appalachian trail parking lots. So people park on the road and walk past the barriers. It really is one gigantic joke. I don't see how anybody could possibly think that this is anything other than a political sham. The lockdown pandemonium, not the disease, the disease is real, but the reaction to it defies all logic.

Had to laugh today, we entered "phase one". Some of the non essentials came out, and their presence was very obvious. It seems they have forgotten how to drive, turn signals, acceleration lanes, and all that. Us essentials and folks that figured out this whole thing was silly after the first couple weeks had been used to roadways not filled with people that were terrible drivers. I don't know if they forgot how, they are all alcoholics now, or if people that were terrified to leave the house for months are also terrified to drive a car. But their presence was noted.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What's "funny" to me is that the "No. of Deaths" is added to the "No. of Confirmed Cases" in the graphs and data. 

It seems to me that the number of deaths from corona virus would be included in the number of confirmed cases of corona virus---instead of being added to the top of the bar graph. 

The current Mississippi bar graph adds the 493 deaths on top of the 10,801 confirmed cases, rather than including the deaths in the confirmed cases bar.

In Mississippi, it does not make much difference, but in places like New York, it could.

I suspect that it is done in the interest of making the numbers as large as possible.










Link for New York:

https://weather.com/coronavirus/l/f892433d7660da170347398eb8e3d722d8d362fe7dd15af16ce88324e1b96e70


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...l-content-dies-officials-call-covid-19-death/
> 
> 
> The suspect ruling follows another in Ventura, Calif., in which *a 37-year-old man who died from an overdose of fentanyl was listed as a COVID-19-related death*."


 Yep,...I expect no less from this horribly run town...…….that's why I am moving..... Ventura used to be great.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I haven’t understood a single statistic on this virus, ever.

seems they are made up from incomplete data to prove whatever the person/ organization wants to prove.

it’s all just nonsensical, not real math.

If they tested a random 10,000 people and got data from that we might have something.

Paul


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

(Or maybe Benjamin Disraeli said it.)

Yep. Even test results are questionable. I am not sure what, exactly, the tests prove: Are they currently contagious? Did they once have it? Are they now over it? Is anybody ever really over it?

But those "Known Infected" and "Deaths" graphs are ever increasing (or flattening at best) curves.

I would like to see a graph that shows "Currently Infected" numbers. Then we could look for a downturn . . . rather than a flattening of the graph. (The left never wants the numbers to go down. And a flat, high graph looks like a continuing epidemic to a casual viewer. A downward curve would show an obvious lessening epidemic.)

I.e., I would like to see the "Cured" numbers subtracted from the "Known Infected" numbers in the graphs.

And, I guess somebody who has died no longer has corona virus either; so the "Deaths" could be subtracted, too.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

NRA_guy said:


> View attachment 87422
> 
> (Or maybe Benjamin Disraeli said it.)
> .


A epidemic pandemic of lies!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I expect you agree with the Onion more so than TGP


And yet again you'd be wrong. I like satire, and I think The Onion is funny, but I understand it's not real.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> And yet again you'd be wrong. I like satire, and I think The Onion is funny, but I understand it's not real.


So on occasion you do agree with TGP?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

This truly is a PLANdemic to herd the sheep into straight lines, most are following the directives gladly, and waiting for MSM to tell them what to do next. They will also happily stand in line to get the required Bill Gates population reduction vaccine.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

In Michigan you are considered recovered thirty days from the onset of illness, provided you survived. If not, they have the other column.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

RobertDane said:


> Cbs...is a good source of news...While faux (fox) news carries an agenda..It may have facts and it may not...


Except cbs's facts often prove out to be wrong. Fox? Not so much.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Please find something other than sources to discuss if you'd like to keep the thread open.


----------



## Jsb2id (Jan 29, 2021)

Cabin Fever said:


> Every night on our local CBS fake news affiliate they give the current Minnesota statistics for Covid-19. They go something like this: (made up numbers but they are close)
> 
> Confirmed cases: 12,000
> Recovered: 2,000
> ...


You said it fake these local news say whatever the parent company says like an echo chamber


----------



## Jsb2id (Jan 29, 2021)

po boy said:


> It means that 9,000 ain't sick.... look here
> Confirmed cases are just the positive test, most don't require care.


Out of that 9000 how many were the flu since the flu is also testing positive results for COVID ?


----------

